

Ask HN: Freelancing vs agency role as a summer job - 46Bit

As a student (pre University) I've been doing freelance web dev in the summer to raise cash for a few years now, and starting at Uni in October I felt it'd be good to get a job in an agency for a few months. I'm pretty strong across the full stack, though some skills like source control/etc I'm only really experienced using individually.<p>To cut to the chase, I've been offered the equivalent of £11k/year for a full working week for 2 months. It's less than I could expect to make via freelancing even before travel costs. I want to look attractive when I finish Uni to potential employers, but on the other hand I want to actually make plenty of money rather than a wage you could probably land in an unskilled job.<p>Any advice on how to go about trying to raise this with them, and on getting an agency role vs just staying freelance? They've mentioned the possibility of freelance or contract work, so that may still be on the cards if I decline.
======
harrybr
Reading between the lines, I'm guessing you're about 18-20 years old and
you've never had a job outside of your freelancing activities. If this is the
case, getting some agency experience could be useful to you, both in terms of
your CV and in terms of skill acquisition, particularly workplace social
skills.

That said, this really looks like a question that only you can answer.

